# Things you always wantd to know but



## dmacman3 (Jul 27, 2010)

There are many things about golf that someone who has never played the game want to know before they play. You can learn to swing right, putt good, and even chip, but what about the other things, etiquette, lies, hazards, cart usage. When you first played golf all you wanted to do was hit the ball and get it in the hole. if you want to enjoy the game you need to kow other factors as well.

Dmacman3
Interesting Facts about the game of
golf but didn't know who to ask.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*All About Golf*

Nice Thread.

Yes there is so much to learn about the game of golf. It can sometimes be too much for some people. I think you learn more and more every time you walk out on the course. If you are ever unsure of a rule or what you should do in a situation the best thing to do is ask one of your playing partners. I'm still learning rules of the game today after playing for over 20 years.


----------

